# Baby kitties!



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

I have more baby kittens occupying my time. A boy and a girl, about a week old, and as mobile as a 4 week old! These two are gonna keep my on my toes I am sure!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Going to be fun on your house, thats for sure. Now, where are the pictures? Kittens are sooo cute, I really wish I'd known my cat when she was young.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

I will hopefully get some tomorrow! I was wrong about their age when I got them, their eyes just opened so they must be around 2 weeks old. They are little purring machines too! It is soo cute! Still as mobile as ever though, I cannot keep them still.


----------

